# '99 Altima GLE - Rear suspension squeak



## dowroa (Oct 6, 2002)

Hey guys.

The wife has just started her 1st winter driving months with the "new" car. Since it has recently started dipping into the 30s F, she has started to hear squeaking from the rear suspension over anything more than a slight bump. I don't know if its something congential with Altima's suspension, temperature related, or something I should have the dealer take a look at.


I just wanted information or similar problems before heading to any dealer. I generally dont like the "yea, that happens" and live with it story I generally hear.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I can't say "it happens so deal with it" but with lower temps, the rubber bushings and such would be more stiff compared to a hot day which would result in those annoying squeaks. I could be in left field on this though. Maybe applying some sound absorbing material will help eliminate this problem.


----------



## dowroa (Oct 6, 2002)

I appreciate the reply. 

As far as temperature related, I was thinking it was along those lines, however, even after teh car has been in use for some time (allowing the suspension to do some work and come up to operating temp) the problem still does not subside.

Furthermore, this isnt something that sound dampening would help. It is HIGHLY audible from outside the car and no amount of dampening would eliminate this sound. It isnt a small squak that isnt covered due to lack of internal sound deadening. 

Thanks, and if anyone else has some info, please pass it along, If not, we will just pass this to the technician at the next scheduled maintenance interval. It is covered, but I just want to pin point, and not ignore.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Have you thought about maybe its the ehaust hangers? After my custom setup, I will get a squeak at times. Maybe try to spray some WD-40 on a few areas and see if it stops.....process of elimination is all that I can suggest now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

*Wanna fix that squeak?*

The squeak that comes from the rear of these Altimas comes from the rear sway bar bushings. The rubber bushings that wrap around the bar need removed, cleaned, greased, and reinstalled. It's almost routine to need this done every couple of years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

MuleScrote is completly right.

just make sure not to overtorque the bushings or you'll squeeze the grease back out and it will squeak again in no time.

peace


----------



## atligrl00 (Nov 14, 2002)

well the same thing happened to my alti but all i did was tighten up the pops on where the trunk opens and it stops sometimes the opening to the trunk just needs a good shove, I know it sounds stupid but I highly doubt that it is the suspension, let me know how it works out for ya


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

I just bought a 2000 SE and mine has been doing the same thing, and it seems related to the cold. At least it's good to hear that it's not just my car.

-CD


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

There are updated rear sway bar bushings available now guys , Seems to be working so far to rid the annoying squeek !!


----------



## mazamin (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello. 
Can lubricating of sway bar help reduce the squeaking of the rear? If so, can we do that or we need to take the car to shop? What kinda lub. should be used? Does WD-40 work?

Thanks,
Maz


----------



## Gino45 (Oct 18, 2005)

I would use synthetic grease or CV grease ( the type that's used for CV joints) since it will not harm rubber. I would think WD40 is too light and would easily get washed out or the petroleum solvents in it would deteriorate the bushings over time.


----------

